# Question about Shelby



## Frank-elginfan (Feb 18, 2010)

Which is the correct frame for a Shelby Airflo 1937-38, some special charateristic , any pic,
?????? Thanks.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Feb 26, 2010)

Mens or womens?


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry, mens frame


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 8, 2010)

Late '35 through '39, the frames are interchangeable, with the exception of the Arrow frame in '39, which has a curved down-tube. The only difference over those years that I've found is a very subtle shape difference of the seat clamp on the older frames. Also one year had drop-stand ears, but it was a short lived item on the earlier frames, not ever on the later Speedline models. The majority of the Speedline ('38-39) frames didn't have holes in the head tube for an emblem(the tanks wrapped around the head tube so no emblem was mounted there), which is another way that you can tell the frames apart, which is important if you're building tank/no tank, early/later bike. Unless you're building a hundred point concourse bike, any frame from that era will be for the most part correct.


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks AntonyR , those tips will be very helpful on my next project , i am planing to built a Sheby Airflo long tank and all that , so wish me luck. 
If i dont die soon i have at list 15-25 years to do it    Thanks again..


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 8, 2010)

There is a picture of two airflo type frames next to each other in John Polizzi’s Shelby book. It is clear in the picture that one frame has a larger opening between the top tubes than the other. I have also been told by more than one person who has built a version of the big tank bike that trying to fit a tank to a frame when the two are not a factory match can be challenging. I don’t have a big tank frame to measure so I can’t confirm the differences but I thought I should mention this as a caution.

The other thing to consider is that Shelby serial numbers have yet to be decoded. When they are, big tank bikes built on early frames will take a hit.

If you are building over time it may not be a big deal to start with a frame and correct (if need be) as you go. I know from several of my long term projects that they can take a mind of their own and ultimately become something different than the original goal.


----------



## Frank-elginfan (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Phil for the info, I will keep all this in mind when I begins to gather parts for this project .
About John Polizzi's book, I believe to have read in one of your's past comments that their impression 
is limited and they only print it from time to time, it's that hard to get it ? I would like to have one of this
book. Thanks Again Phil.


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 9, 2010)

The narrower distance frames are more than likely the boy's Standard or earlier frames that didn't come with a tank. Every actual Airflo/Airflow frame I've come across that originally came as a Speedline or otherwise tanked frame were the same as far as top-mid tube distance.


----------

